# Ansaldo inverter manual missing



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey,

I and searching for a programming/setup manual for a Inverter fra ansaldo in italy. The inverter is in a series of diffent IGBT types used in fiat microvett , doblo, fiorino, fiat 500 ev and more. 

The type i have is labeled I1H 130HG000 

Thanks

 michael


----------



## Fernet (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello,


if required I could provide. I drive a Microvett Doblo


Best reards 



Werner


----------



## karia (Sep 3, 2017)

I have a maual, but I don't think it says anything about how to program it. 

I wish the overcurrent protection could be changed for these inverters, so the car doesn't require restart when the wheel spins and then hits a part of the road with high friction (asphalt). I assume it gets a current spike that triggers the overcurrent protection (I have written about this on the forum before).

Question: Is there a contractor inside the Doblo battery pack that must be activated to be able to charge the battery (using an external charger and car turned off)? 
(the Fiorinos do not have such a contractor inside the battery pack)
If yes, is there a trick we can use the charge the battery pack using the external charger.

I suspect this since the battery is low and want to charge it with an external charger, but when I measure over the battery connectors I get 0 volts and it does not take any current.


----------



## supersonett (Dec 17, 2018)

any info would be great , my motor is kind off standing in a corner , a little bit lacking of info on inverter.


----------



## karia (Sep 3, 2017)

supersonett said:


> any info would be great , my motor is kind off standing in a corner , a little bit lacking of info on inverter.


Here is what I got:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8yfku9vsrscwkz1/Ansaldo Dive 30-60kW Manual English.pdf?dl=0

Please let me know how it goes.

I got confirmed that the Doblo (Kokam) battery pack has a contractor switch, but not yet how to turn it on. Please help.


----------

